# Bored so I made Some music.



## DarkLG (Aug 25, 2010)

was very bored so I decided 2 try writing some music which I ended up making like 5 songs now 4 are on youtube here's a link to one tell me what you guys think. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAd3uM3RT5M  sorry for not embedding it don't really know how to.feelen like a noob right now.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 25, 2010)

I wasn't expecting a lot going into it, but I was pleasantly surprised. It has a good hook.


----------



## DarkLG (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks I jst wrote that like an hour ago didn't really put much into it lol.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 25, 2010)

Well then, I take it all back.


----------



## DarkLG (Aug 25, 2010)

fuck you haha


----------

